# Midwest Ho Championship March 13th-15th 2015



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all,

It's at Lucky Bobs. Has anyone raced there before? Is it a good time? They had 91 entries last year, sounds like a packed house.
I know the Midwest slot car show is the same weekend, but I would like to try my hand at some serious racing.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of the best racers in the country will be there. I only wish it wasn't 1,400 miles away for me! Lucky Bob's is a great place to pickup hard to find parts as well. I rate this as the second best race in the country next to the HOPRA Nationals.


----------



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

*Midwest Ho Championship*

Thanks for the info. I think I will give it a try, only a couple hours away. 
I buy most of my parts from Lucky Bobs and Jag Hobbies. Thankfully they have a good selection because I am always tearing something up.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a great race! I'll be there with a sizable Minnesota contingent. A lot of us will be heading to the Midwest show Saturday afternoon.

Tom


----------

